# D60 to 40d upgrade!



## trx125 (Jan 6, 2013)

I recently made the jump from PNS to DSLR a couple months ago. I started out with a D60 and several lower ends lenses before knowing what I needed. I have been into photography for several years now and was wanting to produce better quality photos, so I sold D60 and all my lenses to ugrade a little more. I just purchased a used 40d body, I have a EF 28-138mm IS USM, EF 70-300mm IS USM and looking at getting a prime for some portraits. Any suggestions on a prime and or macro lens. I am not into any specific area of photography as of right now, I like photographing everything. I like to try and find the most creative way of photograph any subject matter that will stay still long enough for me to click the shutter. Thanks for all your comments and suggestions.


----------



## mediascheme (Jan 7, 2013)

sigma 30mm 1.4 but you can always go the vintage lens route with an adaptor. An adaptor with confirmation is usually better. I like the Olympus Om Zuiko lenses. Fast and inexpensive on ebay or craigslist.


----------

